# Router Table Concept



## RussianRouter (2 Jun 2010)

I've looked aound the Internet for ideas on building a new router table for myself as the old one was just basic.

Anyway one outstanding feature was paramount to me and probaby to anyone that cannot fit a router raiser.

My idea is simple but needs to have some thought before I build.

The idea is to have the router fixed as per normal to the router base plate in the table but have a movable work plate above the router base plate ie you have a handle at the side or front of the table that shifts the work surface up or down but the router stays put below the work surface.

So in effect its like a lift for bringing the work surface up a notch or lowering a notch,this work surface would have to be on four precision guide rods at each corner with springs to give the work surface a high tension,Its at the drawing stage at the mo as there's other factors to take into consideratiion ie guide fence, stability and precision leveling of the raising work platform.

I'll see if Ican make a drawing to show what I mean but it takes a good doodler to ty and draw with a mouse. :lol:


----------



## Sportique (2 Jun 2010)

This seems like massive over-engineering to me :shock: 

I find the Woodrat plunge bars work extremely well and are available for the vast majority of routers.

http://www.woodrat.com/plungebars.html

and very reasonably priced

  

(Usual disclaimers)

Dave


----------



## RussianRouter (2 Jun 2010)

Hi Sportique

Got a link to a UK supplier? because I can't find one? thats supposed to stock them.


----------



## Sportique (2 Jun 2010)

RR

I bought mine many years ago, so can't remember, but try this page:

http://www.woodrat.com/dealers.html

Dave


----------



## RussianRouter (2 Jun 2010)

The concept I was on about has been done,just found out that Axminster is doing it but they are raising the router and is OTT for the price,I can see this won't make them a bundle...eck! its just an glorified elevation of the Woodrat you posted.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-The- ... 808144.htm

It can be made cheaper if yer have the tools.


----------



## Sportique (3 Jun 2010)

Ooooh sorry - obviously got the wrong end of the stick.  

I thought you were talking about raising the table (including the fence and mitrebar etcetc) and leaving the router in place, rather than raising the cutter?

This what you said above: 

"The idea is to have the router fixed as per normal to the router base plate in the table but have a movable work plate above the router base plate ie you have a handle at the side or front of the table that shifts the work surface up or down but the router stays put below the work surface." 

Must have been my imaginative thinking :wink: 

Dave


----------



## tigerhellmaker (3 Jun 2010)

RussianRouter":2ispo3pu said:


> The concept I was on about has been done,just found out that Axminster is doing it but they are raising the router and is OTT for the price,I can see this won't make them a bundle...eck! its just an glorified elevation of the Woodrat you posted.
> 
> http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-The- ... 808144.htm
> 
> It can be made cheaper if yer have the tools.


Or buy right router >> T11
http://www.e-manta.eu/forum/files/frezarka3_690.jpg
http://www.e-manta.eu/forum/files/frezarka4_253.jpg
Router table lift in router 
http://www.e-manta.eu/forum/files/frezarka8_189.jpg
http://www.e-manta.eu/forum/files/frezarka9_977.jpg
Or make something that : 
2x screws
1x thread bar
http://toolmonger.com/2007/11/30/how-to ... uter-lift/
http://www.instructables.com/id/Ultra-c ... uter-lift/
Damn is so simple :shock:


----------



## Tom K (3 Jun 2010)

RussianRouter":3ltq31wq said:


> The concept I was on about has been done,just found out that Axminster is doing it but they are raising the router and is OTT for the price,I can see this won't make them a bundle...eck! its just an glorified elevation of the Woodrat you posted.
> 
> http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-The- ... 808144.htm
> 
> It can be made cheaper if yer have the tools.



http://www.jessem.com/ROUT-R-LIFT.html

or here

http://www.woodpeck.com/liftshome.html

If you build somrthing better remember to post pictures


----------



## RussianRouter (3 Jun 2010)

Looks like I've been out of the router circuit far too long. 


I got asked to make a fire surround for someone and forgot how cumbersome the router was in the table,I knew about the old router raiser addition but didn'tbother to keep up with modern inovation for the router.

I built the fire urround with just the sole use of the router and wood glue.

Here's a pic?

http://www.20xx20.myby.co.uk/Picture.jpg

Oh and I cheated a bit here, I used stair spindles cut in half...well you have to get rid of your leftovers somehow. :lol:


----------

